# Bill



## Carol (Jul 13, 2013)

Last weekend I got word that a good friend of mine was rushed to the hospital with a brain hemorrhage.  

Before I had met Bill, he had done many things.  His was a line cook, a nurse, and a U.S. Marine.  He had raised his children, and had a particular appreciation for old-school hand to hand combat techniques.  He had a rambunctious personality and an unstoppable sense of humor.  He came in to my life when my dear friend Marilyn excitedly told me that she had fallen in love, and would be getting married.  

Bill and Marilyn always treated me like I was part of their family.  Their home was always open to me, even on holidays -- especially Thanksgiving.

Bill was a fighter, but unfortunately his last battle proved to be too much, and he passed away last night with family around him.

Farewell my good friend....I will miss you terribly.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2013)

.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 13, 2013)

So sorry Carol. Sad yet touching story. 

RIP, Bill.


----------



## K-man (Jul 13, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 13, 2013)

I am all too familiar with loss, my dear friend, having had those close to me taken far too frequently over the years.  The only comfort there is resides in the fact that your good memories of a man departed too soon serve to record a life well spent.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Steve (Jul 13, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss, Carol.  

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tgace (Jul 13, 2013)

My condolences.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kurai (Jul 14, 2013)

Carol,

May you and Marilyn, and those that knew and loved Bill find peace and remember him fondly.


----------



## Takai (Jul 14, 2013)

Heartfelt condolences on your loss. You and the rest of Bill's family and friends will be in our prayers.


----------



## Mauthos (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, he sounds like he was a great man and a dear friend. My condolences.


----------



## Instructor (Jul 15, 2013)

Sincere and heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 15, 2013)

Carol,

I am sorry for the sad loss to you and your friend's family.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

